# Next step on clouds



## steamvent (30/11/15)

Firstly if this topic has been covered before administration can remove it or put it in a suitable subforum. 

I've been stinky free for six months now and never going back. Thanks to everyone in this forum and Facebook and the vase shops I frequent. I've had my subox mini for 5 months and want to keep it as my All day device. However I do feel the need to move to something stronger and dabble in rebuilding. I was playing with getting the Evic VT and keeping the ego tank for the temp control and getting something similar to the goblin and run that on wattage mode. I'm just looking at getting the most out of my vaping experience and moving on to learning more.

Thanks guys. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (30/11/15)

Hey dude

Largely depends on how much you are willing to spend. 

I think we all have our own preferences. Are you comfortable with RBA/RDA? Do you mind dripping/refilling every 5 to 15 puffs? Do you want a mod with passthrough/usb charging or are you comfortable using an external charger?

I started out with a Kanger Subtank Mini and eLeaf TC40W. Progressed to Goblin with SMOK X Cube 2. Now using a Wotofo Atty Cubed with the iStick (which I'm hating at the moment, but temp till I get a proper MOD again).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

hey buddy 

congrats on the achievement! may you have many many more stinky free days 

the subbox is more than suitable for getting into the rebuildable scene. some of us here started building on 15W mods..... its got enough power to fire most coils and you can definitely get decent clouds from it.

im not personally sold on the temp control, i prefer a hot vape but some people swear by it and only use TC. my personal opinion would be to skip the evic vt as ive seen others and mine DIE ! i always had alot of issues with it , tiny niggly issues that drove me up the wall and when it finally died i just threw it away into the back of the cupboard without a care. the evic vt mini is slightly improved on the issues but im still not sold on it.

the ego tank is a bit sad and you cant really experience the world of TC unless you move to a decent rebuildable. the only thing good about that ego tank is the drip tip.... my view is that a tank that takes stock coils in any type of metal should not dry hit unless you pushing too much power through it or there is no juice. so i dont see much benefit from the TC stock coils.

if budget permits then treat yourself to an early x-mas present and get a DNA200. i love this thing ! super coolness factors and its geared towards being compatible with future wire options.

other good options are the sig 150, the ipv3 li, snowwolf, kooper 200w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (30/11/15)

Hey man

My RTA - Billow V2 (R500)
My RDA - Deadmodz clone (Like R280)

Love both of them and fire them on a Sigelei 150W (not the TC).

That's my input. 

There are much more technically brilliant guys and gals on here, this is just my preference, but I reckon the flavour on the deadmodz rivals the best of the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

theyettie said:


> Hey man
> 
> My RTA - Billow V2 (R500)
> My RDA - Deadmodz clone (Like R280)
> ...



the billow v2 is a bit of a pain to build on, that deck is tiny and really not forgiving. mine is sitting and staring at me from the windowsill as i type this and hasnt been used since it landed.

the deadmodz is one freeking cool dripper. i have both the clear and the black glass and love that thing to bits !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (30/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> the billow v2 is a bit of a pain to build on, that deck is tiny and really not forgiving. mine is sitting and staring at me from the windowsill as i type this and hasnt been used since it landed.
> 
> the deadmodz is one freeking cool dripper. i have both the clear and the black glass and love that thing to bits !


No man if I can build on the billow then anyone can! Im still learning the wicking - I still have a habit of to much or to little. But otherwise its so easy and fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> No man if I can build on the billow then anyone can! Im still learning the wicking - I still have a habit of to much or to little. But otherwise its so easy and fun



its not that hard to build on its just a pain, and the wicking is a big part of it. also i find the airflow still too restrictive for my vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (30/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> its not that hard to build on its just a pain, and the wicking is a big part of it. also i find the airflow still too restrictive for my vape.


For me its just right, I am loving the billow tank - I think its an awesome little tank for someone who is learning to build coils. And it only took me 2 weeks to get the wicking right for the most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (30/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> the billow v2 is a bit of a pain to build on, that deck is tiny and really not forgiving. mine is sitting and staring at me from the windowsill as i type this and hasnt been used since it landed.
> 
> the deadmodz is one freeking cool dripper. i have both the clear and the black glass and love that thing to bits !



I agree with you on the Billow, it's a pain, but if you can build on the Billow, I reckon you can build on anything!!! It's like that really good, but strict, math teacher at school - you don't always like her, but you learn how to make sums like a boss. I must admit, my dripper works harder than my billow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

theyettie said:


> I agree with you on the Billow, it's a pain, but if you can build on the Billow, I reckon you can build on anything!!! It's like that really good, but strict, math teacher at school - you don't always like her, but you learn how to make sums like a boss. I must admit, my dripper works harder than my billow...



the best primary school math teacher tank was the kayfun.... then when you got to highschool you got slapped with that textbook by the Goblin tank !!!!

master those tanks and it will prep you for anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steamvent (30/11/15)

Guys I would like to say a huge thanks. I see that I need to do quite a bit of research still but I'm now on a much better route. For now I reckon I'll keep my mod as my subox but move to a rta (I see really awesome suggestions) and maybe a rda for higher grade math lessons. Before I get a higher wattage device. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (30/11/15)

I think that is the best idea by far. I had to upgrade my mod since I started with the istick mini 10w (which I piffed my mum) and I am loving my evic vtc mini. For my vaping style that is perfect since I don't go above 45w.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS (30/11/15)

got the smok xcube 2 with the smok tvf 4 and a velocity ..... but I love big clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------

